# Music by Genre > Rock, Folk Rock, Roots Rock, Rockabilly >  This Is Different...  Miracles of Modern Science

## Alex Orr

From their site:

_Miracles of Modern Science is an orchestral space pop band based in Brooklyn, NY. The band was formed in 2005 by Josh Hirshfeld (mandolin, vocals), Evan Younger (double bass, lead vocals), Kieran Ledwidge (violin), Geoff McDonald (cello) and Tyler Pines (drums), who were then students at Princeton University.

The band’s debut 4-song EP was released in October 2008 and met with high praise on the blogosphere. It is available for free download at:
http://miraclesofmodernscience.bandcamp.com/_

This is not bad at all.  "524" in particular is pretty awesome.  A mandolin being featured heavily in a rock band usually means it's something roots-rock oriented, so it's pretty cool to hear a band using the mandolin in a fairly original sounding space/prog setting.  These guys don't really sound a thing like what you'd expect from their instrumental line-up.  Maybe sort've like _Bocces_-era Mercury Rev mixed with Rasputina and Rollerskate Skinny?  They "rock" far more than I expected.  Worth checking out.  They definitely use their effects pedals to make a fairly original and intriguing sound.  Also, either these kids had the money for a good studio and producer or this is just another example of how easy it has become to make a seriously good sounding record on a tight budget.

----------

